# Is here,is on....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

my c/f hood








Looks good.But I have a little problem.The STB is touching the hood


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. That is not the stock type hood, is it?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> Looks good. That is not the stock type hood, is it?


No... is the VIS invader


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks damn good


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> my c/f hood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is that a problem jay?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my boys oem carbon fiber hood hits his stb, and it didnt with his stock hood...just cut out the part that hits the stb if its a problem...take out the dremel...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> why is that a problem jay?


look


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

that happend on me, azkicker0027, and tickwomps car..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> that happend on me, azkicker0027, and tickwomps car..


How u fixed it?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice! Looks good.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Looking good, I know I will be recieveing a PM from X-out once he sees it, LOL Bring it on guys, I am starving!!!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> How u fixed it?


fix it?...

lol..

didnt fix it..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh that does that for my stock hood as well.. nothing new.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Chuck said:


> fix it?...
> 
> lol..
> 
> didnt fix it..


well on my first stb, i adjusted the side to side screws to avoid contact.
on my second stb, from Chuck, it cleared the OEM hood perfectly.
I guess it's the ribs designed onto the CF hood.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Looks good...U STOLE MY LOOK!!!!

LOL, j/k

BTW, I want my rear valence


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Looking good, I know I will be recieveing a PM from X-out once he sees it, LOL Bring it on guys, I am starving!!!!!



lets just do it here. i need a set of eyebrows   


so...what kind of mesh did you use in your grill man? the stuff i have in mine, you can see through quite a bit. yours looks better. i used gutter guard found at home-depot.

nice hood....nice grill...how do you like your invader hood? i love mine  the weave is so perfect everywhere!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> lets just do it here. i need a set of eyebrows
> 
> 
> so...what kind of mesh did you use in your grill man? the stuff i have in mine, you can see through quite a bit. yours looks better. i used gutter guard found at home-depot.
> ...


mesh...get in the zone
I love my hood :banana: :jump:


----------

